# Holding small parts on router table



## Niki (31 May 2009)

Good day

I made this prototype long time ago as a reply to a post asking for a device to hold small parts on the router table.

I made it with 8mm thick floor panel.

You can use 2 or more "hold downs", add handles or whatever is your imagination... 

I didn't add any comments, I hope that the pictures will tell it all...

I hope that it will give you some ideas....

Regards
niki


----------



## OPJ (31 May 2009)

Smart thinking as usual, Niki. :wink:

I do think you'd be better off with two clamps though, side-by-side. Otherwise, the one single clamp could act as a 'pivot point', if the cutter decides to snatch when taking a bigger cut.

You definitely given me some ideas though!!


----------



## Niki (1 Jun 2009)

Thank you Olly

You are definitely correct about using two hold-downs (even though the hold-down in the picture is 37mm wide)...as I said it's just a prototype for the idea.

Another improvement that you can make is to cut a slot on the hold-down arm to make them more versatile as on the picture below





Regards
niki


----------

